# White pigeon needs a home in SF Bay Area



## Mama bird (Dec 10, 2014)

Lovely white pigeon free to a good home. We found it hanging around outside and finally brought it in about a week ago. The box we have for it is getting a bit small, and I imagine it would like some friends.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, I would post it on your local Ebay or craigslist, just use your judgement who you give it to.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Post a pic of the bird. Might get more attention that way. Gl!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

In the bay area you are blessed with mickacoo (now palomacy) pigeon rescue. I know they are super full, but if I were you I would contact them to get advice if they have an open foster


----------



## Mama bird (Dec 10, 2014)

I was lucky to find the bird a home with good friends (who've raised birds for 15 years). Hooray!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad that you have found a trusted home.


----------



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.pigeonrescue.org/birds/available-birds/
there is an organization in CA called 'palomacy'. they rescue king pigeons. contact them at the above url. please don't give this bird to anybody. people can be very untrusttworthy & you don't want to find this out the hard way.


----------

